# Septic inspection



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Im under contract and am confised on what to do for a septic inspection. 

I have a 15 day contigency for well/septic and have called around for quotes


The house is mid 70s everything (visible) is in gret shape. It has been vacant for at least 6 months. 

The septic is gravity fed and no external signs of damage. 

So i have quotes ranging from 300$ to pump/visual inspection all the way to 1200 to pump/dye test/ dig up and clean out junction box/ auger leech field. 

Of course neither will guarantee the septic just give me the results of the testing and tell me if there re any current issues. Does spending an extra 900$ on the more thorough testing make any sense? What kind of problems will that show that just pumping/visual inspection and letting the water run a while wont reveal? 

Thanks!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Flush the toilet... if it works good, I wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This might help.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm with the poster above. If it works, Don't fix it  
If it were me, I'd opt for the $300 pump out and visual inspection first, and go from there. Can the seller provide any Maintenance records?


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

No its a forclosure. 

I was thinking the 300-500$ range makes more sense


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

So, built mid 70's, installed at that time? Any records? Pump it and talk to the pumper, good ones can tell you from experience. Might not be bad to dig up first distribution box to check and clean. Otherwise go with it....James


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Find out what the mortage company requires. Propably pumping at minimum.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

If everything looks good I would see if I could get by with just a pump out and a visual inspection. You can have all of those more expensive tests done, But since the system has been sitting unused for all of that time even if there was a problem it would still probably pass.

I went though this with the foreclose I bought, The septic here was onl a couple years old and I just took a chance and did a pump and dye test ( Dye test was required ).


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree with Joe.G. 

Definitely have it pumped and inspected, though. This should be done at least every 5 years anyway to keep the solids from overflowing into the leach lines and clogging them. Some of our neighbors dismissed this as unnecessary. They didn't know anything about their system or even where the tank was. Well, within a few years I saw the backhoe on these properties putting in new leach lines. $300 every 3-5 years is cheap compared to a new leach line in 10 or so.

But it does depend on how may are in the household. I'm referring to families.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im going with a pump and digging up the junction to inspect/clean. Around 500$. 

Buying a house is expensive!!! Haha


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Be sure to check your local requirements for septics and sale of homes. Many counties here, maybe even statewide by now, require that the tank pass a visual inspection before the sale of the house and brought up to code if necessary. For example ours was older system but a newer tank. The line went to tank and then junction box but no leach lines. Seller had to put in lines before the sale could go through.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Conhntr said:


> Buying a house is expensive!!! Haha


So is owning one


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you afford to replace the septic if it's a dud? 

Around here it's not very expensive to have the septic system inspected. You don't have to have it emptied to have it inspected. Even if you must pay $300 to empty the thing, I would do so. Sure enough, as soon as you don't get it inspected the whole thing will fail as soon as you get into the house.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the inspection scheduled for monday. I went with a "comprehensive" 
Records search
Pump
Excavate junction box
Camera on a stick poked round tank and down leach lines. 
Sampling of leach field

I definently do not have the money to replace it (20k+ around here) so if the system is a problem i will be exercising my inspection contigency and pulling the contract!

The house i grew up in had 11 people on a 3 bedroom septic that was installed in a boggy area. We sent all greywater over the hill seperately. Even with just the toliets and #2flush it down rules it constantly would bubble up and that part of the property would never dry out. Living with that type of system is aweful never again!


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh boy!

So the septic failed!!! Looking at 5-15 grand to repair its good through the tank the junction and leechfield need replaced. Luckily its still the sellers problem and not mine. If they wont fix it or give me the money to do so after closing ill have to move on... I really like the roperty buti can stomach a 15k known risk!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Conhntr said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> So the septic failed!!! Looking at 5-15 grand to repair its good through the tank the junction and leechfield need replaced. Luckily its still the sellers problem and not mine. If they wont fix it or give me the money to do so after closing ill have to move on... I really like the roperty buti can stomach a 15k known risk!


see, that $500 saved you thousands, so sometimes its worth spending some to save. Good luck and hope they fix/pay for it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Conhntr said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> So the septic failed!!! Looking at 5-15 grand to repair its good through the tank the junction and leechfield need replaced. Luckily its still the sellers problem and not mine. If they wont fix it or give me the money to do so after closing ill have to move on... I really like the roperty buti can stomach a 15k known risk!


I am curious why the leachfield failed. Was it filled with sludge from the previous owner not pumping the septic tank? Was it too small for the size of home? Was it not up to current code (e.g., placed too close to the watertable or confining layer, placed too close to the well, soils too tight, etc)?


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am curious why the leachfield failed. Was it filled with sludge from the previous owner not pumping the septic tank? Was it too small for the size of home? Was it not up to current code (e.g., placed too close to the watertable or confining layer, placed too close to the well, soils too tight, etc)?


 
My wife works for the health dept and she says frequent failures due to people flushing non biodegradable stuff down the toilet and people going cheap and putting in too small of a system for the amount of people/appliances.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am curious why the leachfield failed. Was it filled with sludge from the previous owner not pumping the septic tank? Was it too small for the size of home? Was it not up to current code (e.g., placed too close to the watertable or confining layer, placed too close to the well, soils too tight, etc)?


The system was "proper and adequete" which means correct size (3 bedroom) and correctly permited. The leechfield has severe root intrusion and is filled with sludge. Transfer box is cracked and header are blocked. Needs to be ripped out and replaced everything but the tank which is in good shape


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have dealt with tenants that were not happy about being evicted. They purposely would plug up the drains to "get back" at the landlord. Maybe something similar going on with a foreclosure? 

In any event, something to watch out for when buying a foreclosure.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is why pumping and inspection is important. Experts are needed, to advise, homeowners need to take that advise or all septic systems will fail sometime. All septic systems need maintanance, just like a car and the timing belt. After so many miles you are on borrowed time....James


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Former real estate agent here. Sometimes, especially if you live in a state that requires a passing septic system, the bank will either do minimal repairs before your sale or reduce your price by the amount estimated to do the repairs. It all varies widely from state to state, but look into it. An otherwise great foreclosure at a good price does not have to be abandoned over a bad septic! Even if your state doesn't require repairs you can try negotiating the price to get most of the cost of the eventual new system off of your buying price. Then you cn put in composting toilets and poop in a bucket on the cheap!


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

It is a good deal, approximately 25% off market price. But it already needs 10-20k in the house (roof, some hvac/electrical). Im planing on staying long term so wanted to go 20% down and get the best loan terms. But the 10-20k for the house plus 5-15 for septic has me at 15-35k in repair bills. I budgeted 25k when i put my offer on the house knowing it had some issues. The 35k high end is pushig it to far so i exercised my inspections contingency and told the seller (bank) i would need 10k in closing help or would have to walk. I love the property but 35k in immediate repairs plus the cash at closing is just pushing me out of my comfort zone. Its still a good deal around 75-100 under comps even after repair costs are added in but i just want the extra 10 in closing cost paid so i dont need to worry if repairs run high 


I cant dig into my tractor budget!!!


----------

